# Euro Deliv with Nav System



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I've been searching the archives and haven't found the answer to the question of:

When I take Euro Delivery with Navigation, can I purchase a 6-CD changer in Munich and have it installed in my 325 xiT?

I understand that the English-language CD's for the Nav system should be purchased either from Navtech or the Munich dealer, but how does a guy listen to CD's while driving in Europe? Surely I'm not relegated the the crappy little cassette player behind the navigation system.

If I [can] buy a 6-CD changer, do I have to remove it in order for the car to be shipped?

(Say, I'd also like to thank "Nat Brown" for his excellent information about European Delivery.)

Thanks.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*CD-Changer*

The CD changer isn't available in Germany, so you need to buy it in the US and bring it with you. I bought a CD changer for this purpose, since I was scheduled for Euro Delivery. However, when I got the changer, and the 3' x 2' box of parts, I decided to leave the gear at home and deal with it when I got the car back in the states (hopefully in 3 weeks).

You may have fewer parts and less of a hassle since you're getting NAV. It may be a simple plug and play, rather than the various brackets and trim parts that I have to deal with. In that case, the rumor is that the delivery center will often install the player for you while you wait -- no charge.

Luckily I bought a 330i with the in-dash CD player, so I wasn't too deprived on my trip (not an option with a wagon!).

--gary


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nat-- what made you think that the cd changer wasn't available in Germany?! When I did my euro-delivery in June 2001- the CD changer was most certainly available from the Munich dealer. And, I'd definitely recommend buying it over there since its cheaper.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*So, the car can be shipped with the changer?*



robg said:


> *Nat-- what made you think that the cd changer wasn't available in Germany?! When I did my euro-delivery in June 2001- the CD changer was most certainly available from the Munich dealer. And, I'd definitely recommend buying it over there since its cheaper. *


When, dropping the car off after taking Euro Delivery, then the changer can be left in place during shipping? I had heard that each item, such as even the safety triangle, had to be removed, but wasn't sure if a CD changer fit into that criteria requiring removal prior to shipping.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*That's what I was told*

This was common knowledge back on the bimmer E39 board. Were you able to buy on there? The CD changer and cell phone were both supposed to be US options that weren't available....

--gary


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I thought that the european radios were not compatible with US CD changers and that the radios were changed out to US spec at the US prep center? That would make it a problem installing US CD changers in the trunk.

Has anyone brought a US CD over to Germany with them and then had it shipped back with the car? Or have you had to remove it from the car before dropping it off at the shipper?


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *I thought that the european radios were not compatible with US CD changers and that the radios were changed out to US spec at the US prep center? That would make it a problem installing US CD changers in the trunk.
> 
> Has anyone brought a US CD over to Germany with them and then had it shipped back with the car? Or have you had to remove it from the car before dropping it off at the shipper? *


The Euro Delivery cars are 100% US spec, so they don't do radio swaps.

Many people have taken the changer over and installed it there and have had no problem getting the car back with the changer intact. However, a "proper" installation requires a jigsaw puzzle of brackets and a couple of hours labor. It's time consuming and the brackets aren't something you would want to bring over in your luggage.
--gary


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

*Purchase the CD player in Germany*

Go ahead and call BMW Niederlassung Munchen @ Frankfurter Ring Tel. 011 49 89 35 35 10 . It is less than 5 minutes from the European Delivery Center. (If you leave out of the delivery center, turn right after the security checkpoint. Drive until you run into Frankfurter Ring. Make a right. Get in the middle lane. Drive over the overpass. Get in the right lane. The dealership will be on your right hand side. You cannot miss it.) I know for a fact that the following player does work in the US spec car. I had my brother pick one up a Schaal BMW in Bitburg. CD Changer 65 12 6 913388. Find out if they can order it for you along with the brackets and screws. I don't know if I would install it because it may or may not show up after inspection.

As far as the CD or DVD, you may want to order it before you go. Contact NAVTECH, pending that you get a CD based unit. If it is a DVD based unit, I can't help you. If you plan on going to the U.K. or Ireland, I can sell you a disc for $35-$40.

I would also suggest buying most of your accessories over there. You can buy trim pieces that are not available here. I can also provide you the part numbers


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh. I had read somewhere that the US radio would not work in Europe (different spectrum) and that they did a swap.when the car arrived in the US.

seivwrig: what did you buy for yours?


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

*Car radio*

My car had the US Spec radio. If you have the code for the NAV, you can change the radio due to the fact that their stations are on even frequencies versus odd. I really did not have a problem. The car that you pick up is totally US specs and I heard that on non-NAV cars, the radio head unit is not changed out. On a BMW with a NAV, you could install the CD player within one hour. Or you could go to a dealer and have it installed, but the European Delivery center will not do it.


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

*Accessories*

I purchased a CD changer, trunk net, key ring and other miscellaneous small stuff. My father lives three blocks for a BMW dealer in Luton, England. So it was kind of convenient.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *Oh. I had read somewhere that the US radio would not work in Europe (different spectrum) and that they did a swap.when the car arrived in the US.
> 
> seivwrig: what did you buy for yours? *


That's what BMW used to do a few years ago... But at least the e46 has a global-spec radio -- you just have to change the mode to Europe or US depending where you are now...

I wish I had known how to do that when I did my ED... FM worked fine since in US mode, it will pick up frequencies ending in an even number, but AM band in Europe jumps every 8 frequencies unlike the 10 frequency jump in the US...


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

seivwrig; What extra parts would you recommend for a 330 cic? I was thinking about the steering wheel trim, but I'd imagine that there is a world of options out there.... suggestions folks?


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *seivwrig; What extra parts would you recommend for a 330 cic? I was thinking about the steering wheel trim, but I'd imagine that there is a world of options out there.... suggestions folks? *


The only thing that I would recommend up front is wheel locks. The trim pieces do vary from Walnut to Acorn to Matt Chrome to various colors. If you email me, I can provide you some prices of parts in Euro. Prices could vary due t o increased vary of the Euro.


----------

